# Seeking feedback on my riding



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice vid.
You have a very similar natural style to me. A nice arch in your toe turns and an invisible girlfriend heel turn.
The invisible girlfriend is a funny name for that downward, inwardly rotated thing we do with our rear arm in heel turns. I would like to see you raise you rear arm up high in heel turns, bent at the elbow a little bit and focus on dropping your front shoulder. Then add some upper body rotation and you will be riding very stylishly in my opinion.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Like this 







i


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

And this is where you keep your arm during heel turns.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think you look pretty good. What makes you think you've hit a plateau?

I usually have a goal in mind of things I'd like to be able to do. Ride switch better, carve harder, get lower, ride more dynamically, etc. It helps to have a good example in mind, like "I want to do nose roll like Ryan Knapton" or "I want to look cool like Kijima's picture"

Then try to figure out what you need to change to get there. For me this season it's switch riding and to get there I ride a twin and compare how I ride regular vs. switch multiple times per run. Whenever switch feels wrong, I do the same thing regular and try to imitate that and spot any differences.

I like watching videos of better riders to get a mental image of how I want to ride.

Or, maybe it's "I want to do the largest jump smoothly" and I know I need to work up to it practicing smaller jumps until they're second nature. That's a different kind of goal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you are stronger on your heel side vs toe side and you are not letting the board run on toe edge. 

Things to work on:
Get more dynamic.
Tighten up the radius of the turns/carves.
Start moving the board under you instead of you moving your body over the board...
Cross under turns with keeping your leading shoulder pointed straight down the fall line and sucking up your knees to transition from edge to edge.
Work on getting your board to pop from edge to edge instead of rolling edge to edge.
Start isolating then integrating upper body movements to get more power in your turns.
Practice punching or do a duck and weave of your shoulders...but not your arms (keep your elbows glued to your ribs), keep your upper body compact around the vertical axis. After you got that figured out, then do what @Kijima notes with the rear arm.

You are doing great!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yup as above. I’m the same way. Sometimes get extended too early on toe side. Dialing in your carves isn’t a plateau, it’s the beginning. A foundation for all mountain riding. Keep it up. You’re looking good.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

As above. What stood out to me was that, although you are making pretty much all the right moves, you are rushing your turns a bit. When you change edge let the board turn on the sidecut rather than immediately pushing the tail around with the back foot (second half of run).


----------



## masotime (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the responses 🙏



Kijima said:


> I would like to see you raise you rear arm up high in heel turns, bent at the elbow a little bit and focus on dropping your front shoulder. Then add some upper body rotation and you will be riding very stylishly in my opinion.


Thanks for this suggestion, I can see how raising my rear arm (and dropping my front shoulder) could help with a more balanced "open" riding position on my heel side. I'll try experimenting with this.



drblast said:


> carve harder, get lower, ride more dynamically, etc.


I think these are very much where I'd like to get. In particular short radius turns seem like a goal I'd like to achieve, because I've read (and also reasoned) that they're critical for mogul and tree riding. Being more dynamic / lower sounds like the right way to achieve that, while carving requires that precision of balance which would be needed for tight turns.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Looks like you are stronger on your heel side vs toe side and you are not letting the board run on toe edge.


I agree, I've noticed that I tend to slide more on toe side turns rather than edging.



> Things to work on:
> Get more dynamic.
> Tighten up the radius of the turns/carves.
> Start moving the board under you instead of you moving your body over the board...
> ...


I like the sound of these suggestions. I think I still a bit of waist bending that I'm trying to eliminate, and there's more room for me to bend my knees lower while keeping my upper body straight.

Couple of questions:


"Cross under turns while keeping your leading shoulder pointed straight down" - I read this as keeping my body mostly facing downhill and rotating only my lower body to initiate and complete turns. Is that correct?
"Work on getting your board to pop from edge to edge instead of rolling edge to edge" - This sounds like I should jump a little more during the transition from heel to toe to heel, instead of just flipping?



Scalpelman said:


> Yup as above. I’m the same way. Sometimes get extended too early on toe side.


Thanks! I appreciate the feedback - it sounds like I should try and be more intentional about gradually applying pressure during the toe side instead of rushing it.



BoardieK said:


> As above. What stood out to me was that, although you are making pretty much all the right moves, you are rushing your turns a bit. When you change edge let the board turn on the sidecut rather than immediately pushing the tail around with the back foot (second half of run).


When you mention "let the board turn on the sidecut" it sounds like you're saying I should keep on my edge longer while transitioning from heel/toe/heel, rather than flattening out and pushing with my back foot?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Too much arching your back on heel side. Keep your back straight and lower your hip.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

To Kijima's point with the photo above. I was watching a video of a small hill near me and I came across this clip of a true beginner who's learning snowboarding for the first time. Throughout the video you see him falling a lot and I was able to spot this motion during his fall. I paused the video and took a pic of it. Here it is


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Here is the next image of him after falling


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

It's fascinating how this movement he made before during his fall was not intended for a deep heelside carve. It was part of his falling motion.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

masotime said:


> I like the sound of these suggestions. I think I still a bit of waist bending that I'm trying to eliminate, and there's more room for me to bend my knees lower while keeping my upper body straight.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Its more squatting and as result you bend your knees and you get lower. Watch the first vid but squat more and stand up.
Second vid helps to get you set up for doing cross under...you don't open up your body...but keep your leading shoulder pointed straight down the hill and move the board under you. Eventually you will be able to use the pop of the camber of the board along with sucking up your knees to change your edges...Its not a jump but a sucking up your knees. Btw, there is also down unweighting, little hops, sucking up...all of it is used depending on the situation, snow, conditions and terrain. There are uses for the ability to ride low, loose, sucking/absorbing the knees and keeping your upper body compact. If you are riding big open lines...like in your vid, you can open up and use your arms to help lock in the carve. However there are also times where having a compact upper body is more quick. Its like doing slalom verses tight hot rodding...both are fun and both are useful.

REFRESH YOUR RIDING IN 1 RUN WITH THESE SNOWBOARDING HACKS - YouTube 

Speed up your Edge Changes with this Exercise - YouTube


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

SushiLover said:


> It's fascinating how this movement he made before during his fall was not intended for a deep heelside carve. It was part of his falling motion.


That looks kinda like me! Except I'm sliding on my hand and butt while engaging the sidecut, and then getting back up off of the snow. It's funny how similar that is to falling I guess.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its more squatting and as result you bend your knees and you get lower. Watch the first vid but squat more and stand up.
> Second vid helps to get you set up for doing cross under...you don't open up your body...but keep your leading shoulder pointed straight down the hill and move the board under you. Eventually you will be able to use the pop of the camber of the board along with sucking up your knees to change your edges...Its not a jump but a sucking up your knees. Btw, there is also down unweighting, little hops, sucking up...all of it is used depending on the situation, snow, conditions and terrain. There are uses for the ability to ride low, loose, sucking/absorbing the knees and keeping your upper body compact. If you are riding big open lines...like in your vid, you can open up and use your arms to help lock in the carve. However there are also times where having a compact upper body is more quick. Its like doing slalom verses tight hot rodding...both are fun and both are useful.
> 
> REFRESH YOUR RIDING IN 1 RUN WITH THESE SNOWBOARDING HACKS - YouTube
> ...


One thing that's boggled me is how people get super low on the toeside, when all the instructionals tell people to flex their butts and hump the air when going toeside. Are you supposed to be channelling your inner MJ to get a low toeside carve?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Too much arching your back on heel side. Keep your back straight and lower your hip.


I'm glad you said that. I thought there was an issue on heelside but couldn't articulate it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

supern00b said:


> One thing that's boggled me is how people get super low on the toeside, when all the instructionals tell people to flex their butts and hump the air when going toeside. Are you supposed to be channelling your inner MJ to get a low toeside carve?
> 
> View attachment 157315


Unfortunately the nature of snowboarding is such that the techniques for heelside and toeside turns have to be different. Unless you have a _very _unusual skeleton. In general terms, good turns involve angulation of the board, stacking your weight over the edge, and shifting your weight fore/aft as appropriate. The MJ pose there is probably more heelside-appropriate, except for the ankles.

One item that doesn't get much mention on toesides, but is really important, is keeping your visual horizon level. It's easy and natural on heelsides, but on toesides it's too easy to get into a gorilla pose.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Unfortunately the nature of snowboarding is such that the techniques for heelside and toeside turns have to be different. Unless you have a _very _unusual skeleton. In general terms, good turns involve angulation of the board, stacking your weight over the edge, and shifting your weight fore/aft as appropriate. The MJ pose there is probably more heelside-appropriate, except for the ankles.
> 
> One item that doesn't get much mention on toesides, but is really important, is keeping your visual horizon level. It's easy and natural on heelsides, but on toesides it's too easy to get into a gorilla pose.


Oh hell yeah! Every once in a while I’ll get all fucked up visually. Feel like a jet pilot—-use your gauges!!! It can be dizzying and dangerous.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Unfortunately the nature of snowboarding is such that the techniques for heelside and toeside turns have to be different. Unless you have a _very _unusual skeleton. In general terms, good turns involve angulation of the board, stacking your weight over the edge, and shifting your weight fore/aft as appropriate. The MJ pose there is probably more heelside-appropriate, except for the ankles.
> 
> One item that doesn't get much mention on toesides, but is really important, is keeping your visual horizon level. It's easy and natural on heelsides, but on toesides it's too easy to get into a gorilla pose.







In this vid, it seems like the hips/legs are in the same position for both heel and toeside carving. Is this something to strive in my progression?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

supern00b said:


> In this vid, it seems like the hips/legs are in the same position for both heel and toeside carving. Is this something to strive in my progression?


Do not strive for that toe turn style. So many people carve like that because they dont know any better. Aim to get stretched out with your hips low to the ground in toe turns.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

supern00b said:


> In this vid, it seems like the hips/legs are in the same position for both heel and toeside carving. Is this something to strive in my progression?


In eurocarving, everything is different. You have to have a very forward stance (even if your bindings are close to duck), and you're holding yourself up (or at least steadying yourself) with one arm. It's _nothing_ like regular snowboarding, as anyone who's ever tried it will attest to.

You can do deep carves using regular snowboarding style, but it still won't be the same as that.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Kijima said:


> Do not strive for that toe turn style. So many people carve like that because they dont know any better. Aim to get stretched out with your hips low to the ground in toe turns.


Thanks for the advice. For my learning, could you explain why this is bad?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Style is subjective, do what feels good


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

supern00b said:


> Thanks for the advice. For my learning, could you explain why this is bad?


In your living room do a squat and tell me if it puts pressure on your toes or your heels, then push your hips forward so your body is arched and check where that delivers pressure.
You will find that squatting is an effective body position for weighting your heels and therefore is not a tool you should choose to use when trying to pressure your toe edge.

Plus it makes you look like a midget when you do toe turns lol.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

supern00b said:


> Thanks for the advice. For my learning, could you explain why this is bad?


I'm going to disagree with Kijima here. This particular rider (Ryota Nagaya) from Toyfilms seems to me like one with the best style there, very dynamic and fluent. I also like his freestyle skills, ability to add 180's here and there and ride switch. His BS 180 from the toe side turn is a beauty, shows great edge control and how he can work with board inclination. On the other hand, he doesn't overdo it like some of those Japanese flatground "dancers".

Plus he rides a duck stance. So definitely can be an inspiration for someone who is not only into carving, but freestyle too. 

Regarding the toe side turn - if you master what he does, I'm sure you'd be able to do a different style too.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

lbs123 said:


> I'm going to disagree with Kijima here. This particular rider (Ryota Nagaya) from Toyfilms seems to me like one with the best style there, very dynamic and fluent. I also like his freestyle skills, ability to add 180's here and there and ride switch. His BS 180 from the toe side turn is a beauty, shows great edge control and how he can work with board inclination. On the other hand, he doesn't overdo it like some of those Japanese flatground "dancers".
> 
> Plus he rides a duck stance. So definitely can be an inspiration for someone who is not only into carving, but freestyle too.
> 
> Regarding the toe side turn - if you master what he does, I'm sure you'd be able to do a different style too.


My comment was only in regards to the toe side carve style. ✌


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Kijima said:


> My comment was only in regards to the toe side carve style. ✌


Yeah, I've got carried away a bit, seeing my favorite rider


----------

